
How to Easily Do Object Detection on Drone Imagery Using Deep Learning - prats226
https://blog.nanonets.com/2018/06/drone-surveying-machine-learning-api/
======
sarthakjain
Hey guys, we are building
[https://nanonets.com/drone](https://nanonets.com/drone). We were working with
a customer from South Africa to monitor construction progress using drone
imagery and wanted to share case study based on our experience here. Hope it
helps!

